# The Masters 2021



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379387497432690696
Wonder what he thinks is his par this time 

This could well be a great Masters 

Lots of players in the mix


----------



## GGTTH (Apr 6, 2021)

He surely is going to do himself some serious damage doing that constantly?

I don't hate or like him, just find the Bryson sideshow amusing how many people get their knickers in a twist.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2021)

*2021 Masters tee times, Thursday pairings*
8 a.m. -- Michael Thompson, Hudson Swafford
8:12 a.m. -- Sandy Lyle, Matt Jones, Dylan Frittelli
8:24 a.m. -- Ian Woosnam, Jim Herman, Stewart Cink
8:26 a.m. -- Sebastian Munoz, Henrik Stenson, Robert Streb
8:48 a.m. -- Bernhard Langer, Will Zalatoris, Joe Long
9 a.m. -- Brian Harman, Ian Poulter, Brendon Todd
9:12 a.m. -- Charl Schwartzel, Si Woo Kim, Corey Conners
9:24 a.m. -- Danny Willett, Joaquin Niemann, Kevin Kisner
9:36 a.m -- Jason Day, Matthew Wolff, Cameron Champ
9:48 a.m. -- Hideki Matsuyama, Harris English, Abraham Ancer
10:06 a.m. -- Bubba Watson, Brooks Koepka, Viktor Hovland
10:18 a.m. -- Sergio Garcia, Webb Simpson, Christiaan Bezuidenhout
10:30 a.m. -- Dustin Johnson, Lee Westwood, Tyler Strafaci
10:42 a.m. -- Xander Schauffele, Jon Rahm, Rory McIlroy
10:54 a.m. -- Patrick Reed, Daniel Berger, Paul Casey
11:06 a.m. -- Vijay Singh, Martin Laird
11:18 a.m. -- Larry Mize, Jimmy Walker, Brian Gay
11:30 a.m. -- Carlos Ortiz, Mackenzie Hughes, Bernd Wiesberger
11:42 a.m. -- Mike Weir, C.T. Pan, Robert MacIntyre
11:54 a.m. -- Jose Maria Olazabal, Matt Wallace, Lanto Griffin
12:12 p.m. -- Victor Perez, Jason Kokrak, Marc Leishman
12:24 p.m. -- Fred Couples, Francesco Molinari, Charles Osborne
12:36 p.m. -- Zach Johnson, Kevin Na, Gary Woodland
12:48 p.m. -- Shane Lowry, Justin Rose, Matt Kuchar
1 p.m. -- Billy Horschel, Tyrrell Hatton, Ryan Palmer
1:12 p.m. -- Phil Mickelson, Tommy Fleetwood, Scottie Scheffler
1:24 p.m. -- Patrick Cantlay, Sungjae Im, Matthew Fitzpatrick
1:36 p.m. -- Adam Scott, Bryson DeChambeau, Max Homa
1:48 p.m. -- Tony Finau, Louis Oosthuizen, Justin Thomas
2 p.m. -- Jordan Spieth, Cameron Smith, Collin Morikawa



Would recommend the Masters App


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2021)

Looking forward to this year's especially....


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 6, 2021)

Makes the golf season seem like it has properly started


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2021)

This years Masters seems to be the most open for years. 
That said, it could be done and dusted Thursday night for some.
Looking forwards to it. Proper golf course this time around, hard and fast, provided they avoid the thunderstorms.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 6, 2021)

Worth a watch, always gives some different answers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379505777040326659


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2021)

Playing in the 10.54 group would really rile me up and I'd go out and shoot a 66 or something *really* low.
I hope Casey feels the same way.....


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hopefully no mud balls to complain about this year


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 7, 2021)

Unless you have specific dietary requirements, not having the Champion's choice at the Champion's Dinner, should result in a DQ for the week.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2021)

I’ve backed

Conners
Fitzpatrick 
Bezuidenhout
Cantlay

Chosen Rahm in our Sunday swindle


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

Mentioned it in the other thread, but the golfers crumbling under the weight of my few quids this year are: DJ, Rahm, Schauffele, Frittelli and Horschel, plus Spieth & Westwood for the first round only. So avoid backing them if you have any sense.


----------



## AAC (Apr 7, 2021)

From the home contingent I have backed Fleetwood & Rose E/W, Paddy Power are doing E/W down to 10th spot.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

AAC said:



			From the home contingent I have backed Fleetwood & Rose E/W, *Paddy Power are doing E/W down to 10th spot.*

Click to expand...

Sky Bet go top 11, but it does impact on the odds usually.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 7, 2021)

Bryson will be searching for a knee surgeon before long!


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 7, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Bryson will be searching for a knee surgeon before long!
		
Click to expand...

Considering Tiger screwed his knees and back through a mixture of a fast swing and crazy workouts, I think you may be right...

I know he isn't everyone's cup of tea, but much like Reed, you need panto villains in sport. Watching 100 really nice guys is boring.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone got any ideas as to the secret club BdC has got in his bag? I bet it’s a chipper for those tricky 120 yard shots into the green for his 2nd shot on the par 5s🤣🤣🤣
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/56652761


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 7, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Anyone got any ideas as to the secret club BdC has got in his bag? I bet it’s a chipper for those tricky 120 yard shots into the green for his 2nd shot on the par 5s🤣🤣🤣
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/56652761

Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Considering Tiger screwed his knees and back through a mixture of a fast swing and crazy workouts, I think you may be right...

I know he isn't everyone's cup of tea, but much like Reed, you need panto villains in sport. Watching 100 *really nice guys *is boring.
		
Click to expand...

Bryson always comes across as really nice in interviews to me. 🤷🏻‍♂️  I guess the truth is somewhere in what you wrote - the media have made him out to be the villain for their own amusement.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 7, 2021)

I've put a few quid each way on JT, Morikawa and Horschell as an outside bet to sneak into the top 10


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2021)

Have they finished the 23 1/2 hours a day build up yet?


----------



## IanM (Apr 7, 2021)

No, but tomorrow starts 4 days of Butch Harmon telling us what Tiger would be doing from that exact spot mixed with live telecasts of Tiger at home painting his garden fence.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Bryson always comes across as really nice in interviews to me. 🤷🏻‍♂️  I guess the truth is somewhere in what you wrote - the media have made him out to be the villain for their own amusement.
		
Click to expand...

Replace nice with vanilla. You know what I meant


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 7, 2021)

Is anybody else watching the behind the scenes documentary on Sky about the 2020 Masters? It is fascinating.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Replace nice with vanilla. You know what I meant 

Click to expand...

Not sure anyone who has taken Brysons extreme approach to golf can be called vanilla. He is very respectful, sure, but if asked the right questions, his answers can give a fascinating insight into a very individual person.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 7, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Not sure anyone who has taken Brysons extreme approach to golf can be called vanilla. He is very respectful, sure, but if asked the right questions, his answers can give a fascinating insight into a very individual person.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly the point - he isn't vanilla


----------



## MarkT (Apr 7, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Is anybody else watching the behind the scenes documentary on Sky about the 2020 Masters? It is fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night, really good, lots of things never seen before


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 7, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Is anybody else watching the behind the scenes documentary on Sky about the 2020 Masters? It is fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

For anyone who's not got SKY it's on YouTube -


----------



## AdamW (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone know if it is possible to get a TV licence just for the month? 

There website is down for maintenance at the moment so struggling to find out.

I fancy watching the masters but not interested in any other live TV or BBC iPlayer once it has finished.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2021)

AdamW said:



			Anyone know if it is possible to get a TV licence just for the month?

There website is down for maintenance at the moment so struggling to find out.

I fancy watching the masters but not interested in any other live TV or BBC iPlayer once it has finished.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it very much...btw you also get all of BBC radio, BBC Sounds (which is fabulous), and all that the BBC website provides - for news and current affairs as well as educationally for individuals and schools as part of the package...

And there is always Sky there to sell you Sky Golf for the Masters.


----------



## greenone (Apr 7, 2021)

The Monday after the masters is my favourite day of the year. Means there is 51 weeks weeks before we have to endure the next one.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

greenone said:



			The Monday after the masters is my favourite day of the year. Means there is 51 weeks weeks before we have to endure the next one.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, feel free to keep it to yourself next time.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks for that, feel free to keep it to yourself next time. 

Click to expand...

Honestly how can anyone who loves golf not like The Masters?! The mind boggles at people like that. I'll be glued to my TV like a kid at Christmas tomorrow night.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’ve backed

Conners
Fitzpatrick
Bezuidenhout
Cantlay

Chosen Rahm in our Sunday swindle
		
Click to expand...

Love Fitzpatrick but his ball flight is too low for a real crack at The Masters IMO.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

So this afternoon's featured groups are Bubba, Brooks & Hovland, and DJ, Lee & 'Tyler Strafaci' which appears to be an anagram of his real name. I'm WFH so I'll have this on, love watching a bit of Bubba.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 8, 2021)

greenone said:



			The Monday after the masters is my favourite day of the year. Means there is 51 weeks weeks before we have to endure the next one.
		
Click to expand...

Bear in mind that if McIlroy wins we will probably be inflicted with another weeks worth.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 8, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Honestly how can anyone who loves golf not like The Masters?! The mind boggles at people like that. I'll be glued to my TV like a kid at Christmas tomorrow night.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the golf course I'm not a fan of.....the "bad stuff" history is where my objection is located.


----------



## IainP (Apr 8, 2021)

AdamW said:



			Anyone know if it is possible to get a TV licence just for the month?

There website is down for maintenance at the moment so struggling to find out.

I fancy watching the masters but not interested in any other live TV or BBC iPlayer once it has finished.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you're desperate to have it on a tv, I'd suggest masters.com


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Love Fitzpatrick but his ball flight is too low for a real crack at The Masters IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Good point 
His putting is also probably too aggressive


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Bear in mind that if McIlroy wins we will probably be inflicted with another weeks worth.
		
Click to expand...

He won’t so we’re safe
Listening to his press conference he’s just got too many bad memories


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

greens look pretty dry and on the fast side, let hope they dont over water them on the weekend


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

Frittelli is already +4, this might be a new record for the quickest I've ever lost a bet.


----------



## sweaty sock (Apr 8, 2021)

At risk of writing a post that could age terribly, could the fact that greens are rock hard play into Rory who hits moon balls as his stock shot, and has great form around the course?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			At risk of writing a post that could age terribly, could the fact that greens are rock hard play into Rory who hits moon balls as his stock shot, and has great form around the course?
		
Click to expand...

Has great form for three days on the course *


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			At risk of writing a post that could age terribly, could the fact that greens are rock hard play into Rory who hits moon balls as his stock shot, and has great form around the course?
		
Click to expand...


it could IF his distance control with his shorter irons is good and he doesnt throw in the stinker he has many times lately. actually think coming in unfancied may suit too

assuming the greens stay firm or get firmer then it should suit the longer guys who are coming in with shorter irons, scrambling and putting going to be important too based on early coverage


----------



## sweaty sock (Apr 8, 2021)

Basically comes down to the usual for Rory, if the putter turns up, he's got a chance... I just think the conditions may knock some more people out of his way.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hovland. Not the dream start.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2021)

Glad it’s back to April, looks a different beast compared to November.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 36073

Click to expand...


if you get middle middle or bottom right corner then youre probably cheating this week lol


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			if you get middle middle or bottom right corner then youre probably cheating this week lol
		
Click to expand...


im off and running Thompson eagles 13


----------



## MarkT (Apr 8, 2021)

Have just watched Lyle making 7 at the 4th on the website


murphthemog said:



			Hovland. Not the dream start.
		
Click to expand...

responded nicely, I sort of wrote him off immediately


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2021)

My wife has placed a couple of bets...McIntyre - as he is from Oban and she likes that part of the world, and Westwood - as he is from Worksop and that’s where she was born...

Obviously...


----------



## banjofred (Apr 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Frittelli is already +4, this might be a new record for the quickest I've ever lost a bet.
		
Click to expand...

I just wouldn't want to cross mama.....https://goonies.fandom.com/wiki/Mama_Fratelli
OK, not spelled the same. But it was the best I could come up with....


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

Streb has just laid up short of the water at 12 with a shank


----------



## MarkT (Apr 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			Streb has just laid up short of the water at 12 with a shank 

Click to expand...

I'm normally horrific at betting but I backed Hanson at 275-1 when he had a chance in 2012. He shanked it short of water at 12, made 4 and got in the places. Job done


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2021)

Westy, Sergio and Rory all struggling.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2021)

Great round by Ian Woosnam


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 8, 2021)

I keep seeing these great golfers putting from miles off the green and continually coming up short. It must be nigh on impossible to judge the correct speed through the fairway/apron with the actual greens being so firm and fast.

The one by the young amateur on nine was a beauty. Five yards off the green pin high and finished twenty yards off the front.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 8, 2021)

Another first for Rory at Augusta, taking out his dad...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380199464619626502


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 8, 2021)

Anybody know who the presenting partner of the Masters on Sky Sports is?


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 8, 2021)

Been watching it for a few hours now but its not the same without Tiger.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Been watching it for a few hours now but its not the same without Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Or fans
Or full coverage from the start
But it’s golf at least


----------



## banjofred (Apr 8, 2021)

I haven't read every post...but if people are in my situation (don't have sports channels.....and don't watch much sports)....YouTube has a live feed of Amen Corner


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I haven't read every post...but if people are in my situation (don't have sports channels.....and don't watch much sports)....YouTube has a live feed of Amen Corner 





Click to expand...


masters.com website is excellent for coverage too


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Another first for Rory at Augusta, taking out his dad...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380199464619626502

Click to expand...

Gerry getting well away as soon as it hit him is major ‘don’t be a distraction’ vibes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

Do you think Koepka was the worst player in his practice group and the forfeit is the high vis pink hat?

In an era when clothing companies decide your outfit for each day in a major, coordinated by a designer, it is a bad one.


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think Koepka was the worst player in his practice group and the forfeit is the high vis pink hat?

In an era when clothing companies decide your outfit for each day in a major, coordinated by a designer, it is a bad one.
		
Click to expand...


i wonder what rorys wearing tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			i wonder what rorys wearing tomorrow 

Click to expand...

A frown I suspect...


----------



## inc0gnito (Apr 8, 2021)

Rory looked a broken man after he found water on the 13th. 

I can only hope this poor round is enough to completely take the pressure off himself.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2021)

ABR....
Anyone but.......


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 8, 2021)

Is it me, or do the greens look a bit horrible? I don’t remember them looking this brown, especially on day 1.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

Just come back from dinner, picture quality gone to crap. It was fine earlier, now it's 720p.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think Koepka was the worst player in his practice group and the forfeit is the high vis pink hat?

In an era when clothing companies decide your outfit for each day in a major, coordinated by a designer, it is a bad one.
		
Click to expand...

The clothing has been generally terrible IMHO, if I had any sort of money I'd start up a golf trouser company and rid the game of the stretchy abominations on show tonight


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 8, 2021)

Has McGinley dyed his hair?

I find him quite objectionable as a commentato.Did not think he was a brilliant player but his constant ability to criticise most players, their shots and find him irritating. Never seems to say much positive and usually mute the TV.

Sure some people may disagree.


----------



## woofers (Apr 8, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Is it me, or do the greens look a bit horrible? I don’t remember them looking this brown, especially on day 1.
		
Click to expand...

It‘s not you, I was thinking the same.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

Spieth, what are you doing?


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 8, 2021)

DeChambeau spraying it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Has McGinley dyed his hair?

I find him quite objectionable as a commentato.Did not think he was a brilliant player but his constant ability to criticise most players, their shots and find him irritating. Never seems to say much positive and usually mute the TV.

Sure some people may disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Awful commentator. For someone who was essentially a journeyman pro, he doesn't half like to talk some nonsense.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice interview from Reed and really good to hear that he took time out to help MacIntyre on his debut. 

He's got a great game for Augusta, keeps it in play, shapes it and is really tidy around the green.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lowry. Wow. Harsh is not the word for that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2021)

Can someone send the clown's mouth & the windmill out to the 15th please?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

Mickey mouse green that has just caught Lowry and Kim.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 8, 2021)

The green jackets obviously do not want 20 under to win again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mickey mouse green that has just caught Lowry and Kim.
		
Click to expand...

If they left a little bit on the bank then it wouldn't be so bad.

Brings to mind some of the old Gary McCord quotes before they banned him.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 8, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			The green jackets obviously do not want 20 under to win again.
		
Click to expand...

Have they brought Mike Davis in to advise on crazy golf set up?


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

Most everyone else struggling big time - but Justin Rose playing it beautifully


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If they left a little bit on the bank then it wouldn't be so bad.

Brings to mind some of the old Gary McCord quotes before they banned him.
		
Click to expand...

That was my exact comment to my son. There is no need to shave it all the way and take it into the water. Let it catch on the bank. The punishment, still harsh, is still there.


----------



## IainP (Apr 8, 2021)

Does Justin have the M1 driver back in the bag?


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			Does Justin have the M1 driver back in the bag?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed he does


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

Rose -9 for last 11 holes - superb


----------



## CliveW (Apr 8, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The clothing has been generally terrible IMHO, if I had any sort of money I'd start up a golf trouser company and rid the game of the stretchy abominations on show tonight
		
Click to expand...

Aye, bring back John Daly is what I say!  🤣


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 8, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Rose -9 for last 11 holes - superb
		
Click to expand...

It's early days but I hope he keeps it going.


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 8, 2021)

Rose playing a different course?!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2021)

Tommy Fleetwood 2 under for the 16th.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 8, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Lowry. Wow. Harsh is not the word for that.
		
Click to expand...

This was Wiesberger putting for eagle

https://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2021-04-08/2021_r1_29454_15_3.html


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2021)

Need my boy to shoot 63 today....


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2021)

Views on Ancer's penalty?
Do they have that camera angle on every bunker shot from every player..?


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Views on Ancer's penalty?
Do they have that camera angle on every bunker shot from every player..?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the close up HD vid it seems like a 'peak' of the sand directly behind the ball was pressed down 3-4mm directly under the clubface when he addressed the ball and its apparently been deemed visible to the naked eye (if you have x-ray vision to see through the clubhead) but there's no doubt with that camera angle & magnification it definitely touched the sand and pressed it down

String him up I say, 2 shot pen is too good for em!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2021)

JR - just awesome 11holes...Fleetwoods H-i-1, and MacIntyre on 17 then steady on 18, some great stuff by our lads yesterday...and Rory still kicking around.

Also nice dollops of schadenfreude being provided by some of the drives of BDC and JS...😳


----------



## Dando (Apr 9, 2021)

MarkT said:



			This was Wiesberger putting for eagle

https://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2021-04-08/2021_r1_29454_15_3.html

Click to expand...

I almost had a few of those at the grove on Tuesday


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

Great shooting from Rose, I'm looking forward to watching him leak oil all over Augusta come the weekend 😅


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Great shooting from Rose, I'm looking forward to watching him leak oil all over Augusta come the weekend 😅
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not.  But leading from the front is tough, very tough.  Was great viewing last night.  Miss the right spots and you were in trouble.  Hitting some of the right spots didn't guarantee plain sailing either!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			Hopefully not.  But leading from the front is tough, very tough.  Was great viewing last night.  Miss the right spots and you were in trouble.  Hitting some of the right spots didn't guarantee plain sailing either!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love him to get over the line this weekend but he has more than a hint of the Westwoods about him sadly.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 9, 2021)

I'd like him to get one, and think he deserves to be a two-time major champ, but can't see it. If I had to back anyone now it would be Johnson


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The clothing has been generally terrible IMHO, if I had any sort of money I'd start up a golf trouser company and rid the game of the stretchy abominations on show tonight
		
Click to expand...

I would get an infraction if I repeated my wife’s thoughts on golfers and white trousers...😻


----------



## mister v (Apr 9, 2021)

for what is my favourite golf event the TV coverage is shocking, snippets of odd players here and there, why is it so poor compared to other tournaments


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2021)

mister v said:



			for what is my favourite golf event the TV coverage is shocking, snippets of odd players here and there, why is it so poor compared to other tournaments
		
Click to expand...

Coverage is restricted by the club, Augusta National. Broadcasters have limited rights, it's out of their hands.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 9, 2021)

mister v said:



			for what is my favourite golf event the TV coverage is shocking, snippets of odd players here and there, why is it so poor compared to other tournaments
		
Click to expand...

It's not that long in the big picture (Faldo winning era) when coverage only started on the back nine


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2021)

And the main coverage starts at 7pm


----------



## D-S (Apr 9, 2021)

I know it’s sacrilege but when slopey greens are as quick as this the golf looks a bit Mickey Mouse at times, especially round the front 9 which doesn’t have the same familiarity.


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2021)

Rory's making some decent headway into the leaders... Of course he has to tee off in a couple of hours so it remains to be seen if he can keep it up


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2021)

Do you think that caddy's have a sweep going for how many times they can stand between camera and the hole on the greens


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's not that long in the big picture (Faldo winning era) when coverage only started on the back nine
		
Click to expand...

Right - the front nine was an unknown mystery...


----------



## ger147 (Apr 9, 2021)

Fleetwood -4 for today's round thru 10 holes with no bogeys so far, 2 under overall and looking very good.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			I almost had a few of those at the grove on Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Imagine if he loses by one on Sunday


----------



## MarkT (Apr 9, 2021)

Cantlay the strangest performance of the week?


----------



## IainP (Apr 9, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Cantlay the strangest performance of the week?
		
Click to expand...

Care to elaborate?


----------



## MarkT (Apr 9, 2021)

IainP said:



			Care to elaborate?
		
Click to expand...

Thought he'd be a banker for a top 10, always seems so solid and he was up to +11


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2021)

4th at the masters seems an odd time to snap your putter lol


----------



## Boomy (Apr 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			4th at the masters seems an odd time to snap your putter lol
		
Click to expand...

What an absolutely cretinous thing to do!


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			4th at the masters seems an odd time to snap your putter lol
		
Click to expand...

Did quite well with his 3 wood though.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 9, 2021)

The coverage is absolutely appalling. So scatty and random. The best was early yesterday watching a few key groups before the main coverage.

Won't be watching tomorrow..... Who am I kidding


----------



## IainP (Apr 9, 2021)

Olazabal, quality. Makes cut with under par round.
Last played competitively in the November Masters apparently.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2021)

Quite funny having the yellow penalty area line halfway down the slope on 15......nothings stopping on there, they might as well put it at the top..


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 10, 2021)

Great start by Rose has he stopped using aimpoint


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 10, 2021)

BAD needs a new cunning plan for 2022. This one ain't working.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 10, 2021)

Love how every single Rose tee-shot preamble shows everyone that he's still using the m1.
Must be triggering every tm marketing exec between here and ANGC...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 10, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Love how every single Rose tee-shot preamble shows everyone that he's still using the m1.
Must be triggering every tm marketing exec between here and ANGC...
		
Click to expand...

We were talking about the very thing today while out playing. TM marketing men, say nothing and hope nobody notices.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 10, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			We were talking about the very thing today while out playing. TM marketing men, say nothing and hope nobody notices.
		
Click to expand...

The funny thing is, i have literally no idea what any other player in the field is using, but Rosie keeps waving it about under our noses. I wonder why they don't just paint over it ?


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2021)

pendodave said:



			The funny thing is, i have literally no idea what any other player in the field is using, but Rosie keeps waving it about under our noses. I wonder why they don't just paint over it ?
		
Click to expand...

Why who doesn't paint over it?


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 10, 2021)

Rose isn’t sponsored by TM - so they may not mind. They certainly wouldn’t ask to paint it as he isn’t under contract!


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			We were talking about the very thing today while out playing. TM marketing men, say nothing and hope nobody notices.
		
Click to expand...


expect theyre rather happy Rose left them, went to Honma, is now uncontracted but playing one of their drivers, even if it is a few weeks old model


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2021)

An hour lost for no reason


----------



## rulefan (Apr 10, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			An hour lost for no reason
		
Click to expand...

Play suspended due to inclement weather


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Play suspended due to inclement weather
		
Click to expand...

Rain?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2021)

Thunder and lightning close by.
I think if it gets within 10 miles they get the players off just in case and they won't come back out until, maybe, half an hour after the last occurrence


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2021)

The nearest lightning was in Florida.

For reference, that’s not Augusta.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Rose isn’t sponsored by TM - so they may not mind. They certainly wouldn’t ask to paint it as he isn’t under contract!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, surely it's good for them? The M1 driver is so good he's gone back to it out of choice. I guess they won't make anything on sales since it'll be second hand if anyone buys one, but still it's decent free advertising for Taylor Made as a whole.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, surely it's good for them? The M1 driver is so good he's gone back to it out of choice. I guess they won't make anything on sales since it'll be second hand if anyone buys one, but still it's decent free advertising for Taylor Made as a whole.
		
Click to expand...

I now feel very ashamed that i didn't perform due diligence on Rose's witb before my foolishness was advertised on the internet for eternity .
Ah well, live by the throwaway cheap shot....


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2021)

JT needs to send his putter back to Titleist, one of his red things is missing from the back. Maybe it's out of warranty. 😂


----------



## Boomy (Apr 10, 2021)

Americans be like “it’s spitting everybody in” Could you imagine if the R&A stopped play for wind and rain at the Open like the Americans seem to be doing... there’d be no events in the UK. It’s just a breeze, and a bit of rain, crack on!


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2021)

Thomas having a bit of a meltdown! (on 13)


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2021)

Git in, some putts flying in there 😮


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 10, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Americans be like “it’s spitting everybody in” Could you imagine if the R&A stopped play for wind and rain at the Open like the Americans seem to be doing... there’d be no events in the UK. It’s just a breeze, and a bit of rain, crack on!
		
Click to expand...

They didn’t stop for rain it was lightning they stopped play for and it was the right call.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2021)

So MacIntyre for the Ryder Cup?
Looks to have the temperament for it.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 10, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Americans be like “it’s spitting everybody in” Could you imagine if the R&A stopped play for wind and rain at the Open like the Americans seem to be doing... there’d be no events in the UK.
		
Click to expand...




Rlburnside said:



			They didn’t stop for rain it was lightning they stopped play for and it was the right call.
		
Click to expand...

Right call? Far too over cautious again in my humble opinion. There was no lightning nearby from all the weather reports, just a rain shower.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			So MacIntyre for the Ryder Cup?
Looks to have the temperament for it.
		
Click to expand...

He's great isn't he, always steps up. Imagine him and Fleetwood


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Love the different camera angles we are getting to see this year.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 11, 2021)

Such a poor tournament, just bang average golf. Without the big names and crowds it makes you realise no golf course is that special.


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

65, some round. Be interesting to see how he deals with pressure of being out front in final round.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm enjoying the tournament. Tomorrow should be interesting. I like all the players on the leaderboard. I guess I want to see Rose win, but I'd be happy with Matsuyama, Schauffele, Leishman or Spieth too. Also it would be neat to have Zalatoris win as a first timer. I know some fans don't like it when the bigger names don't contend. However, I just enjoy watching good shots even from players that aren't that well known.  It is surprising so many of the top players have not played well.


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

I was saying yesterday prior to R3 that I thought the best outcome for Rose would be for him to not be in the last group and to hopefully find 'catch up mode'. However the signs are his game is trending in the wrong direction - hope he can find something.
Matsuyama was puring his irons on the 2nd 9, will be interesting how he plays having slept on that lead. He could make it a boring finish, or could bring others back into it.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 11, 2021)

I’m really enjoying it too, there is some fantastic golf being played on a tough course. I’d love to see Rose win it, but Matsuyama would be another worthy winner - interesting to see how he handles today! I am a fan of who I am a fan of, but them not making the cut doesn’t define my viewing - I’m a golf fan first, then have players I’m a fan of.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Such a poor tournament, *just bang average golf*. Without the big names and crowds it makes you realise no golf course is that special.
		
Click to expand...

 Wtf?


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 11, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Right call? Far too over cautious again in my humble opinion. There was no lightning nearby from all the weather reports, just a rain shower.
		
Click to expand...

The weather band they showed moving through that I saw showed rain with the possibility of lightning. 

With a few thousand on the course they couldn’t take any chances


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me if spieth makes a charge. He's in a position with nothing to lose and to go for it, he'll love that.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 11, 2021)

Would like to see Rose win but think some of his poor shots yesterday won’t help him mentally. 
Contrast that with Zalatori who plays with the freedom of youth and looks like he’s enjoying himself will imo see him finish higher than Rose. 

Matsuyama looks the type to handle the pressure when it comes to the back 9, might be hard for the others to catch him.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2021)

We've got Sky via my brother in law's subscription, mainly for the F1.
I cannot bring myself to watch the golf, even the Masters.
Their commentary, and inane "expert" opinions do my swede in.
🥴🥴🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			We've got Sky via my brother in law's subscription, mainly for the F1.
I cannot bring myself to watch the golf, even the Masters.
Their commentary, and inane "expert" opinions do my swede in.
🥴🥴🥴🥴🥴
		
Click to expand...

I tend to watch it with the sound off..
I don't need an ex-player who didn't achieve that much telling me that Spieth's chip has come up 5 feet short...
"This is impossible, if he gets it to stay on the green he'll be doing well" - knocks it to 2 feet....
Etc etc......


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 11, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			We've got Sky via my brother in law's subscription, mainly for the F1.
I cannot bring myself to watch the golf, even the Masters.
Their commentary, and inane "expert" opinions do my swede in.
🥴🥴🥴🥴🥴
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Wayne Riley should go back to on course commentary, Nick Dougherty should return to presenting. Butch should go back to Vegas. It's been very poor. The only saving grace is the lack of Mark Roe.


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

For you sky watchers...
https://www.golfmonthly.com/tour/us...be-celebrating-the-masters-tv-coverage-228394


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 11, 2021)

fenwayrich said:



			Spot on. Wayne Riley should go back to on course commentary, Nick Dougherty should return to presenting. Butch should go back to Vegas. It's been very poor. The only saving grace is the lack of Mark Roe.
		
Click to expand...

Butch is in Vegas.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2021)

It’s great isn’t it...big names at the top, excellent play, and knowledgeable/informative commentary

I love the Masters


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2021)

Think yourselves lucky. I'm watching the US feed and have Nantz and Faldo rambling on inanely.


----------



## abjectplop (Apr 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			For you sky watchers...
https://www.golfmonthly.com/tour/us...be-celebrating-the-masters-tv-coverage-228394

Click to expand...

Haha reads like an advert for Sky! Pretty sure it's always been Augusta who decides what's shown so BBC were probably limited by that in the past


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

Have enjoyed watching amen corner the last hour or so. Hatton being Hatton, some chomper play from Horschel & Kokrak. Bryson doing his thing.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 11, 2021)

Great performance by Olazabal, good on him.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2021)

4 shot lead could be gone in 2 holes here


----------



## IanM (Apr 11, 2021)

Donna has just put womens’ golf back 25 years by declaring....  “Don’t want Zalatoris to win, I don’t like the look of him!”


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			Donna has just put womens’ golf back 25 years by declaring....  “Don’t want Zalatoris to win, I don’t like the look of him!”
		
Click to expand...

Could be a bluff! 😉😁
I keep expecting to see a surfboard under his arm.

I expected Xander to have done better early


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2021)

Blimey.
Hideki middled that one!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Blimey.
Hideki middled that one!!
		
Click to expand...

Good job it was dead centre...


----------



## GGTTH (Apr 11, 2021)

Matsuyama coasting really. Unless Zalatoris can pull off a remarkable turnaround then it's more or less done.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2021)

Kiss of death this.

Come on Matsi, bring it home 💪


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

Zalatoris seems to stand very tall, quite straight legged for someone of his height. Certainly working this week!


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 11, 2021)

Could be a Monday finish with the pace the final pair are playing at.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Could be a Monday finish with the pace the final pair are playing at.
		
Click to expand...

And the wind's picking up, going to be after midnight and then maybe some extra holes


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2021)

Not quite the final day we were hoping for at the moment with a lot of the challengers wilting. We need some trouble for Hideki to make it interesting really, or he's just walking it.


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 11, 2021)

C'mon Rob(and Justin)
Agreed about the pace of play though-why so slow?
Isn't Matsuyamas swing a thing of beauty for us who are slightly over 'middle age' -(still physically fitter than when doing marathons/5's/squash,all those years ago-o.k. brain is fried)
But to hit it like that would be a dream-no, more like a fantasy,oh well can live in hope!!!


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

I've at times previously given the later groups the benefit of doubt on pace with big galleries moving about and contributing to pauses. But the pandemic golf has taken that away.


----------



## GGTTH (Apr 11, 2021)

That's it done barring something remarkable. Fair play to Matsuyama, excellent effort.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 11, 2021)

This is boring as all hell. I’ve nodded off three times. I don’t think I can make it to the end.


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			Zalatoris seems to stand very tall, quite straight legged for someone of his height. Certainly working this week!
		
Click to expand...

Quite a slight guy but hits it a decent whack


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 11, 2021)

Am I alone in thinking that the so called claw grip for putting is flawed when it comes to short putts -around 6 ft or so.
Look at how Garcia struggled, and how often Fleetwood and Rose miss.
Now the same with Zalatoris.
It's as if the small swing back and thru is affected by the sparse grip afforded by the claw method.
They would do well to consider a more conventional grip.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Am I alone in thinking that the so called claw grip for putting is flawed when it comes to short putts -around 6 ft or so.
Look at how Garcia struggled, and how often Fleetwood and Rose miss.
Now the same with Zalatoris.
It's as if the small swing back and thru is affected by the sparse grip afforded by the claw method.
They would do well to consider a more conventional grip.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the point of was the opposite, that it's better for short putts as it takes the right hand out of it, stops you turning the club, straight back and through etc. Claw grippers normally struggle more with long putts when they need to add a bit of pace to it.


----------



## TigerBear (Apr 11, 2021)

What is Matsuyama thinking with that approach!!??


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

Matsuyama trying his best to mess up the 13th and make this close...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Matsuyama trying his best to mess up the 13th and make this close...
		
Click to expand...

Got away with it though. I was hoping for a two-shot swing and they both birdied.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 11, 2021)

Easy birdie for Matsuyama at 13


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2021)

Hang on! Hideki has gone mad, what's he done?? Making it interesting for us at last..


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

Having another go at 15!


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Why does Schauffele do this so often in majors? As soon as he gets a chance, he messes up.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Spieth to -8...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Why does Schauffele do this so often in majors? As soon as he gets a chance, he messes up.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I thought he'd holed the bunker shot then. This one's not quite over after all...


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Unlucky with the bunker shot in fairness, and now almost certainly within 2 with 3 to play...


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

WTF...


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh Xander, what a time to pull that one out.


----------



## Smasher (Apr 11, 2021)

Just as it gets exciting.........and its gone


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Why does Schauffele do this so often in majors? As soon as he gets a chance, he messes up.
		
Click to expand...

FFS. This guy is as bad as Finau


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Why does Schauffele do this so often in majors? As soon as he gets a chance, he messes up.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a crystal ball?!🙂


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Why does Schauffele do this so often in majors? As soon as he gets a chance, he messes up.
		
Click to expand...

                                   ☝️


----------



## IanM (Apr 11, 2021)

Blimey.   Hidey on 15, Shuffle on 16.  What they doing to us?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Why does Schauffele do this so often in majors? As soon as he gets a chance, he messes up.
		
Click to expand...

Err yeah, this. So much this. What an idiot. Gets to touching distance then throws it in the bin. Oh well, game over now for sure.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Schauffele could end up with a 7 here...


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 11, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Do you have a crystal ball?!🙂
		
Click to expand...

We've just seen him do it a good few times now


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			We've just seen him do it a good few times now 

Click to expand...

True, but just didn't expect given his run of birdies. Probably getting ahead of himself...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2021)

Respect....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381395134055555072


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2021)

Why did Zalatoris stand like a ruptured rook when he was putting????


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 12, 2021)

How much English can Matsuyama speak? He was rookie around 10 years’ ago and seemed to understand wht was being said to him. Cannot be worse to David Beckham  when he went to Madrid and learnt “Hola”!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 12, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			How much English can Matsuyama speak? He was rookie around 10 years’ ago and seemed to understand what was being said to him. Cannot be worse to David Beckham  when he went to Madrid and learnt “Hola”!
		
Click to expand...

He's quite a shy lad and doesn't actually speak much English. He may understand what is being said, but doesn't speak a lot, which is why his interpreter travels the globe with him, and has done for years (good gig). Schauffele has Japanese heritage, his grandparents live in Japan, he was chatting with Matsuyama in Japanese at times during the weekend.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Respect....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381395134055555072

Click to expand...

Matsuyama's caddie is one of his best mates, only took over the bag this year, wonder if he'll get the same shouts as Rory to switch for a "proper" caddie


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Matsuyama's caddie is one of his best mates, only took over the bag this year, wonder if he'll get the same shouts as Rory to switch for a "proper" caddie 

Click to expand...

Not going to lie, a proper caddie might have prevented him flying it 30 feet over the 15th green.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 12, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			How much English can Matsuyama speak? He was rookie around 10 years’ ago and seemed to understand wht was being said to him. Cannot be worse to David Beckham  when he went to Madrid and learnt “Hola”!
		
Click to expand...

Why does it matter?


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 12, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Matsuyama's caddie is one of his best mates, only took over the bag this year, wonder if he'll get the same shouts as Rory to switch for a "proper" caddie 

Click to expand...

Probably not, because it has worked out ok...


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 12, 2021)

I can remember reading a while back that, as Japan is absolutely golf bonkers, the first Japanese major winner would be guaranteed $100 million in advertising.  Not a bad weekend’s work.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not going to lie, a proper caddie might have prevented him flying it 30 feet over the 15th green.
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons he switched caddies was because he likes to do his own yardages. A lay up would have been the smart move, but to be fair, the adrenalin probably didn't help that one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2021)

Well this years Masters sort of passed by 

It seemed to lack any sort of excitement and fell flat - i think it’s the first time I have ever switched off on a Major at around 10 each day 

Great win for Matsyuama though and this was great to see 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381395134055555072
I just hope the US and The Open have a lot more excitement to them


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 12, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I can remember reading a while back that, as Japan is absolutely golf bonkers, the first Japanese major winner would be guaranteed $100 million in advertising.  Not a bad weekend’s work.
		
Click to expand...

They are bonkers for golf but not many can afford to be club members, there's not a lot of room for golf courses there so most people play in driving ranges over the top of car parks.

A big Japanese company I did some work for created their own company course where a lot of it was blasted from the mountain side.  When I visited they used to ask me to just bring my golf shoes and would supply everything else.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 12, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I can remember reading a while back that, as Japan is absolutely golf bonkers, the first Japanese major winner would be guaranteed $100 million in advertising.  Not a bad weekend’s work.
		
Click to expand...

It is, some of the best golf stores, driving ranges and golf courses I've ever been to. The golfing experience at a private course is pretty impressive. 

Matsuyama is not the first Japanese major winner though, he's the first male Japanese golfer to win a major. Two women from Japan have won golf majors — Hisako Higuchi at the 1977 LPGA Championship (the first Japanese golfer to win a major and 73 career wins over all) and Hinako Shibuno at the 2019 Women's British Open. They all have star status in Japan and earn a fortune in advertising and sponsorship .


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 12, 2021)

Next years winners dinner should be interesting if he goes traditional.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 12, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Why does it matter?
		
Click to expand...

Did I say it did matter? Just wondering and also wondering whether I am allowed to ask a question on The Forum? Would it be preferable if I ran it by you first along with any other posts I may consider!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2021)

Just switched Sky on again to see what was going on regarding the Masters. Five minutes was enough.....🥴🥴🥴🥴


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 12, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Did I say it did matter? Just wondering and also wondering whether I am allowed to ask a question on The Forum? Would it be preferable if I ran it by you first along with any other posts I may consider!
		
Click to expand...

Just a strange question. One that has appeared on other SM in a derogatory tone.


----------



## Sats (Apr 12, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			How much English can Matsuyama speak? He was rookie around 10 years’ ago and seemed to understand wht was being said to him. Cannot be worse to David Beckham  when he went to Madrid and learnt “Hola”!
		
Click to expand...

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 12, 2021)

Sats said:



			How many languages can you speak?
		
Click to expand...

Soy fluido en espanol mi amigo. ?Y su?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

Sats said:



			How many languages can you speak?
		
Click to expand...

That's valid, but also in fairness Matsuyama spends the vast majority of his working life in English-speaking countries, it is a little surprising if he can't speak any English at all. But then again if he spends all his time practising or playing he might not have time to learn.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 12, 2021)

Someone was asking whether his interpreter would get a seat at the Champions Dinner or at least get some food in an adjacent room


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well this years Masters sort of passed by 

It seemed to lack any sort of excitement and fell flat - i think it’s the first time I have ever switched off on a Major at around 10 each day 

Great win for Matsyuama though and this was great to see 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381395134055555072
I just hope the US and The Open have a lot more excitement to them
		
Click to expand...

Why was it not exciting? HM cruising till 15th and then he goes into big trouble? Which means potential  for a first timer to win, or XS.
Then XS blows it.
Then T posts good score with potential for HM to falter once more.

Or is it that there were not the favourites in contention, the Justin's, Rory, Dustin .etc .?  Is that what makes it exciting for you?  
If not, what would have?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			It is, some of the best golf stores, driving ranges and golf courses I've ever been to. The golfing experience at a private course is pretty impressive.

Matsuyama is not the first Japanese major winner though, he's the first male Japanese golfer to win a major. Two women from Japan have won golf majors — Hisako Higuchi at the 1977 LPGA Championship (the first Japanese golfer to win a major and 73 career wins over all) and Hinako Shibuno at the 2019 Women's British Open. They all have star status in Japan and earn a fortune in advertising and sponsorship .
		
Click to expand...

For some reason I thought Isao Aoki was more successful on the tours (other than Japanese) than he was. Must have simply have been that he was a Japanese playing regularly in The Open that has made him stick in my memory.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's valid, but also in fairness Matsuyama spends the vast majority of his working life in English-speaking countries, it is a little surprising if he can't speak any English at all. But then again if he spends all his time practising or playing he might not have time to learn.
		
Click to expand...

He was speaking to JD, so probably does speak English. But probably didn't want to formally in front of millions on TV. He appears to be quite shy.

The same question keeps being asked of Bielsa. Who also speaks very good English, but has chosen not to to the media.

Either way, why does it matter what languages a player speaks? (not having a dig at you with that question btw)


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Why was it not exciting? HM cruising till 15th and then he goes into big trouble? Which means potential  for a first timer to win, or XS.
Then XS blows it.
Then T posts good score with potential for HM to falter once more.

Or is it that there were not the favourites in contention, the Justin's, Rory, Dustin .etc .?  Is that what makes it exciting for you? 
If not, what would have?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't the British Open, that's the issue 👀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Why was it not exciting? HM cruising till 15th and then he goes into big trouble? Which means potential  for a first timer to win, or XS.
Then XS blows it.
Then T posts good score with potential for HM to falter once more.

Or is it that there were not the favourites in contention, the Justin's, Rory, Dustin .etc .?  Is that what makes it exciting for you? 
If not, what would have?
		
Click to expand...

I just found all four days hard work to watch. 

It just seemed to lack a great deal of excitement - normally I watch every round until the end , every day I was done by 10 as it just seemed very dull. 

Maybe it was the way it was produced or presented but there just seemed to be very little thrills or excitement that put someone on the edge.

Maybe it was too close to the last one but it just fell flat to me -and it was a comment  I saw from many people on social media 



Beezerk said:



			It isn't the *British Open,* that's the issue 👀
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			It isn't the British Open, that's the issue 👀
		
Click to expand...

Is that a new tournament?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 13, 2021)

There was a lot of very cautious golf, especially around the greens, which I found a little dull this year. It just lacked a lot of drama. It wasn't bad golf, but it was all a bit slow and tippy tappy.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2021)

I enjoyed the Masters as I usually do. The final day threatened to be a damp squib, as the challengers were all sort of melting away and there wasn't much pressure on Matsuyama for a while, most of the front 9 let's say. Then Xander finally pulled a few birdies together and there was almost a contest, but then he tossed that in the bin by tripling the 16th. Hideki almost limped in, and hard to believe he only won it by one shot since there didn't seem to be a proper sustained challenge to him, Zalatoris just felt like he was quietly sneaking round in the background. It wasn't a memorable Masters Sunday for the ages, but there was some excitement there, like when Hideki bizarrely flew the 15th green and had to recover it. I think several of the top players not making the cut (Rory, DJ, Koepka, Cantlay, even Westwood) probably lessened the excitement factor for a lot of people.


----------



## Sats (Apr 13, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Soy fluido en espanol mi amigo. ?Y su?
		
Click to expand...

Cantonese and Mandarin - my Dad is from Hong Kong.


----------



## Sats (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's valid, but also in fairness Matsuyama spends the vast majority of his working life in English-speaking countries, it is a little surprising if he can't speak any English at all. But then again if he spends all his time practising or playing he might not have time to learn.
		
Click to expand...

Could be that he feels he's going to convey his thoughts and feeling better in his mother tongue.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Soy fluido en espanol mi amigo. ?Y su?
		
Click to expand...

Well you clearly don't speak Spanish. That sentence makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Is that a new tournament?
		
Click to expand...

No it's been going since 1976
Women's British Open - Wikipedia


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's valid, but also in fairness Matsuyama spends the vast majority of his working life in English-speaking countries, it is a little surprising if he can't speak any English at all. But then again if he spends all his time practising or playing he might not have time to learn.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it would be helpful if some of the other winners had an interpreter too. I couldn't understand a word of Bubba Watson's interview when he won.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			He was speaking to JD, so probably does speak English. But probably didn't want to formally in front of millions on TV. He appears to be quite shy.

The same question keeps being asked of Bielsa. Who also speaks very good English, but has chosen not to to the media.

Either way, why does it matter what languages a player speaks? (not having a dig at you with that question btw)
		
Click to expand...

This is a pretty common trick among sportsmen. Pretend you don't speak the language and boring / irritating interviews become a lot shorter and easier. Simple questions and short bland answers.

Re Matsuyama, it must have made great TV back in Japan that he did his interview in Japanese instead of English.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			To be fair it would be helpful if some of the other winners had an interpreter too. I couldn't understand a word of Bubba Watson's interview when he won.
		
Click to expand...

Matsuyama's interpreter wasn't relaying some of what he said correctly according to Mrs Wedge


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Matsuyama's interpreter wasn't relaying some of what he said correctly according to Mrs Wedge
		
Click to expand...

They never do. It's impossible to remember more than a sentence, while you are translating the first sentence you can't listen and translate the second sentence. So interpreters always end up paraphrasing.

Also, people repeat themselves when they are talking e.g. I've noticed I in a shop I often say "cheers, thanks" (don't know why ). So the interpreter doesn't copy the original speech word for word, and then everyone looks at him/her wondering why the translation is much shorter than the original.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			They never do. It's impossible to remember more than a sentence, while you are translating the first sentence you can't listen and translate the second sentence. So interpreters always end up paraphrasing.

Also, people repeat themselves when they are talking e.g. I've noticed I in a shop I often say "cheers, thanks" (don't know why ). So the interpreter doesn't copy the original speech word for word, and then everyone looks at him/her wondering why the translation is much longer than the original.
		
Click to expand...

I went to Brazil once with work and used a translator when I was there. He asked at the beginning of the day whether I wanted him to translate sentences, paragraphs or as I spoke. I couldn't get my head around anything more than sentences so that is what we settled on. Once I got into the rythym of it it worked very well, it made sense. Smashing bloke, we had a fun day together.

If someone spoke English to me and expected me to remember and recite a paragraph just spoken I don't think I could do it at more than 75% accurate. To remember it, translate it . I am in awe of translators.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I went to Brazil once with work and used a translator when I was there. He asked at the beginning of the day whether I wanted him to translate sentences, paragraphs or as I spoke. I couldn't get my head around anything more than sentences so that is what we settled on. Once I got into the rythym of it it worked very well, it made sense. Smashing bloke, we had a fun day together.

If someone spoke English to me and expected me to remember and recite a paragraph just spoken I don't think I could do it at more than 75% accurate. To remember it, translate it . I am in awe of translators.
		
Click to expand...

I did it a few times in Spain. It is sooo hard. You need time to think to make sure you capture the tone of the message, language is very subtle. But you have no time because everyone is talking at you. C3PO had it easy working for Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## Sats (Apr 13, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Matsuyama's interpreter wasn't relaying some of what he said correctly according to Mrs Wedge
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget that some words just don't translate - I have to translate for my wife when we go to HK - especially when she met my grandmother (RIP) whom spoke about 4 words of English and some words/phrases you have to get them to fit somehow when you translate them.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2021)

This all reminds me of that translator that a Chelsea manager had years ago (might have been Ranieri?) who was sacked as they found out he was essentially just making it up and using general football clichés, haha.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			This all reminds me of that translator that a Chelsea manager had years ago (might have been Ranieri?) who was sacked as they found out he was essentially just making it up and using general football clichés, haha.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes it was Ranieri. The thing is, Ranieri loved spouting Italian football clichés that had no English translation, so his interpreter just reeled off English clichés he could think of instead.

Of course, Mourinho is famous for being Bobby Robson's interpreter. I can't imagine that was an easy job.


----------

